# newest engine



## chuck foster (Apr 5, 2008)

i have been working on this engine for the last couple of years (on and off) but tonight it finally ran  ;D

i have allot of finishing to do but none the less it ran, the little magneto on the engine is used as an ignition contact.





i think tommorrow i will let it run for a few hours and then tear it apart and paint it.
i have a battery box half made, it is finger jointed like the original. i will need to get some very small hinges to finish it.

after making and running about 10 or 12 engines i still get a great big smile when it starts for the first time ;D :big:

chuck


----------

